# Review: Iconica Sections and Players by Steinberg



## donbodin

Steinberg team up with Orchestral Tools to deliver the first high-end orchestral library for HALion (FREE player included).

Iconica Sections & Players has a great sounding sample set with user-friendly functionality and everything you need to get started with virtual orchestration.
Written elements of review: http://bit.ly/2wJ0SiK



Iconica Sections & Players normally sells for $799.99 from Steinberg: http://bit.ly/2wJ4JwC


----------



## chocobitz825

excellent review. Already having most of the Orchestral Tools Libraries, I cant imagine I'd need this, but its an interesting addition to the Halion line. Crazy price though...


----------



## donbodin

chocobitz825 said:


> excellent review. Crazy price though...


 DO you mean "crazy" that you get a usable full orchestra for under $800?


----------



## Loïc D

Thanks for the review. It sounds amazing, like bringing the OT quality & flexibility to a more manageable price tag.
I find only to limitations : lack of portamento, as you mentionned it, and lack of con sordino (even emulated).
I'll be thinking about this library when investing more...


----------



## donbodin

LowweeK said:


> Thanks for the review. It sounds amazing, like bringing the OT quality & flexibility to a more manageable price tag.
> I find only to limitations : lack of portamento, as you mentionned it, and lack of con sordino (even emulated).
> I'll be thinking about this library when investing more...


You are welcome Lowweek.
Agree with the limitation of no Con Sordino, but wasn't sure where do you stop once I added that to the cons? No flutando, no trills? I agree it is a great bang for the buck!


----------



## igwanna

dude i love your reviews.. for the longest time i have been seeeing your reviews. you actually quoted a youtube comment of mine in your channel, and i became very famous here and ppl want me in for president now.


----------

